# Fin Rot? Stone stuck in anus?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

1. One of my fish i have for a while still has not gotten better since i first got it. The fins are a bit tattered and there is a small hole in the cuadual fin and as time went by it got bigger and bigger. Now its has eaten a chunk of the fin. As for the tattered fins, its not healing sort of stablizing. Is this fin rot? How do i cure it?

2. This is a different fish, all the sudden a budge in the anus area that is very noticable. He is still eating but i dont know if he is digesting, It seem like he is. Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

have you been medicating it? Have you tried Melafix? Sorry to hear that!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Help!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

internal paracites - unless don has a better idea I suggest you use this


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Frank and Don please help!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> 1. One of my fish i have for a while still has not gotten better since i first got it. The fins are a bit tattered and there is a small hole in the cuadual fin and as time went by it got bigger and bigger. Now its has eaten a chunk of the fin. As for the tattered fins, its not healing sort of stablizing. Is this fin rot? How do i cure it?


 Sounds like fin rot. Sometimes the bacterial infection will start from the middle of the fin. It doesn't always start from the ends... If the wound is stabilizing, then I wouldn't do anything besides keeping the water pristine and maybe adding salt. Increase the frequency of your water changes might help. I would only resort to the use of antibiotics like Maracyn or Maracyn II if it looks like the infection is spreading to the body. Do you have pics to show the extent of the injury?



> 2. This is a different fish, all the sudden a budge in the anus area that is very noticable. He is still eating but i dont know if he is digesting, It seem like he is. Anyone know what it could be? How can i cure it?


Believe it or not, fish can suffer from constipation. Have you seen it poop? EPSOM salt (magnesium sulfate) acts as a laxative and may alleviate the problem. It is found in most drugstores or grocery stores. You can use it as a short term bath in a bucket at a rate of 1 tbsp/gallon for 15 minutes (keep constant watch over it... if it starts to roll over, then move it back to its tank. ) Or treat the tank at 1 TEAspoon/5 gallons of water for 14 days and remove it through water changes.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Can i treat the fin rot and the constapation at the same time. Mix aqarium salt and epson or can i just use epson?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I took these at night. Does it look like constapation or parasite. Some odd reason my Rhoms eye color changed back to silver at night and in the morning its blood red. Maybe this will help more Don H thanks!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One more


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The damage to the fins are minor and should heal within a week if given good water.

Was this fish newly acquired? I'm really not sure what it is, but it does look a bit thin to me. It can be intestinal blockage which the epsom salt treatment should help. There is also a condition where the intestines will extend out of the anus (the medical term escapes me at the moment) and also a parasite that resembles a worm that protrudes out of the anus (although I don't think your fish has this).

Sorry I don't know what to tell you... :sad: Good Luck.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No but its about one money old. Its was skinner when i got him. Now the anus buldge has something sticking out. This budlge is taking form like a pimple w/ puss. Any help now?


----------

